# Pulsar 150cc Mileage issues.



## clayman (Feb 4, 2009)

I have a Pulsar 150cc UG3(version 3)
Purchased on: Jan 2007
Fuel used: unleaded petrol from Indian Oil.

Initially i got a mileage of 50 to 55 with careful driving.

Used to get a mileage of about 45 when i used to drive at a max speed of 50kmph while i remained within 4000rpm in all 5 gears(never exceeded 4k rpm). The mileage used to drop every now & then & so i had to get it tuned often.

Recently i ditched the 4000rpm limit & started ripping a bit, but never exceeded 70kmph. I am getting a mileage of 39!!! wtf!

I am pretty sick of getting it tuned every time. So i just wanna know if the mileage i am getting is normal or should i get it checked.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 8, 2009)

Whats the oddo says ?? How many kms so far ??

Usually till 6000 kms tuning would allow the bike to drink more fuel and on after 3rd service you are suppose to slowly put the lid on..

P150 should give around 55 kmpl when rode single rider at 55kmph below 5000 rpm..

So yes, give it a check at your near by Bajaj service.. 

Thanks.


----------



## confused!! (Feb 8, 2009)

I am getting a mileage of 35 in my apache 165.. learned to live with it


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 8, 2009)

confused!! said:
			
		

> I am getting a mileage of 35 in my apache 165.. learned to live with it



165 ??

I think TVS Apache is a 160 CC bike ?? Is there any new model of it around ??


----------



## confused!! (Feb 8, 2009)

^^are 160 yaar..typo I guess


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 8, 2009)

confused!! said:


> I am getting a mileage of 35 in my apache 165.. learned to live with it



How hard do you ride as even HH ZMA gives 35, when driven on highway under 55-60 kmph


----------



## confused!! (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't ride it hard..Under normal driving conditions also it gives a mileage of 35. After repeated attempts even the service center guys could not fix it. Me and my friend got 2 Apaches together. He is getting a mileage of 45-50 whereas I am getting 35-40


----------



## red_devil (Feb 8, 2009)

Choto Cheeta said:


> P150 should give around 55 kmpl when rode single rider at 55kmph below 5000 rpm..
> Thanks.




WHAT !?!?!?! 55kmpl ?? is that  on road or under standard test driving conditions [something which the company uses??]

I'm having a pulsar 150 for almost 2 years now and it has NEVER given me a mileage of more than 35... NEVER.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 8, 2009)

^^^

How I get the data ?

Pulsar 150 UG3.. Driving at NH6 or NH2.. Bike goes to reserve, I set the trip to 0 and continue to till next petrol pump to buy exact 1 ltr fuel (HP Power @ Rs. 47.xx).. set the fuel valve to main and continue on Highway at 4500-5000 RPM and speeds just around 55 to 60 kpmh till the bike once again goes to reserve..

As it is highway so no need to break / clutch or change speed for next one hour (apart from the refuel stop) and in this way it never gives below 55...

Thanks...


----------



## red_devil (Feb 8, 2009)

^ oh...on Highway !!

i was thinking that you get 55 in city driving conditions !!

here in bangalore with all the gear changes and stuff and the whole lot of traffic woes, my bike's mileage is getting fcuked up !!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 8, 2009)

(rubs his eyes)

Choto Cheeta ? You STILL in this forums ? Long time no see.


----------



## clayman (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for the reply!

i have driven it for more than 8000km & well all the free services and 2 paid ones are done. I guess i'll have to take it to the service center...


----------



## utsav (Feb 8, 2009)

My apache is giving me awesome mileage . I get around 54 to 62 kmpl no matter how hard i rip my bike and under city riding conditions  .am really lucky


----------



## confused!! (Feb 8, 2009)

^^really really lucky


----------



## upendra_gp (Feb 8, 2009)

utsav said:


> My apache is giving me awesome mileage . I get around 54 to 62 kmpl no matter how hard i rip my bike and under city riding conditions  .am really lucky



maybe u have the new Fi version. it has got electronic fuel injection so it will surely give good mileage. btw what's the top speed of apache and any problems with it?


----------



## utsav (Feb 8, 2009)

upendra_gp said:


> maybe u have the new Fi version. it has got electronic fuel injection so it will surely give good mileage. btw what's the top speed of apache and any problems with it?



nope, its not FI version. I didnt faced any problems with it but riding at over 80kmph for long time can be painfull coz after 6.5k RPM vibrations creep in from the foot pegs. I managed 112kmph on it for around 2 minutes continuously  .even after reaching that speed i felt the bike had enough power to touch 130kmph if TVS would have decided to add the 6th gear



Choto Cheeta said:


> Whats the oddo says ?? How many kms so far ??
> 
> Usually till 6000 kms tuning would allow the bike to drink more fuel and on after 3rd service you are suppose to slowly put the lid on..
> 
> ...



hey. Nice to c u back again 

btw u hav a P150 then y u came to meet me in a auto rickshaw


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 8, 2009)

When was the last time you serviced? There is a good chance your oil is low or perhaps check your air pressure. If all of this doesn't works then you should service your bike and while doing that tell the bajaj guy there is average issue so they will fix it for you.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 8, 2009)

utsav said:


> btw u hav a P150 then y u came to meet me in a auto rickshaw



I have a HH Hunk.. However I do ride other bikes of my friends !!!

*Why didnt I come in Hunk ??*

I bought the Hunk after I meet you 



> I managed 112kmph on it for around 2 minutes continuously



Although it is not designed for this, but Hunk do allow me to maintain this speed (refer to picture) for almost 2 hours non stop (Kolkata to Durgapur -> around 190 km)..

*img6.imageshack.us/img6/8266/000ih8.jpg

Mileage at that speeds ?

Drops to below 30 kmpl


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 8, 2009)

wow, gr8 pic

my fz gives me an avg mileage of 38~40 on city....and havnt rode it over ny highways for more than 10 KM 
i started rippin it off the day i bought it...crossed 100kmph for bout 20+ times before first service. 
now its odo is at 2100km. One of my frend too got tha same bike and its odo too is somewhat mllar, but difference is hes never crossed 60kmph and maintained rpm below 4.5k whole time...

but last day i rode his and he rode mine....i was shocked to see......it had only half the pickup of mine, and it struggles to go beyond 85-the rpm is almost touching the roof. i was pulling the gear knob in hope for another foreward gear, but it was 5th already. I cudnt believe.
After all those tortures and clutch wheelies on ma bike, its doin very well...and both of us gets somewhat same mileage @ 40.

rtr 160 FI is gud, but it gives high vibrations to body...i think it ll be a headache after some months of rippin...
btw, i always starts my bike and ride af if i were to break my own previous record of 0-60 in it.


----------



## utsav (Feb 8, 2009)

Choto Cheeta said:


> I have a HH Hunk.. However I do ride other bikes of my friends !!!
> 
> *Why didnt I come in Hunk ??*
> 
> ...




lol  . i can see that from ur fuel meter 

btw i dont have good highways here thats y i wasnt able to maintain that speed for long duration. afterall i travelled almost 4Kms in that 2 mins duration . most of the highways here at construction which will finish very soon and am waiting for it


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 8, 2009)

@dOm1naTOr

It is recommended that for first 2000 kms, you follow the strict gear : speed : RPM ratio.. Yes, once a while do push it up a bit..

So it is bit strange to hear your case as it is completely opposite.. so may be the second FZ would need a performance service  from Yamaha 

Thanks..

@utsav

I have to ride around 20km from Kolkata to either reach NH2 or NH6 for open stretch of roads which can allow me high speeds


----------



## utsav (Feb 9, 2009)

dOm1naTOr said:


> wow, gr8 pic
> 
> my fz gives me an avg mileage of 38~40 on city....and havnt rode it over ny highways for more than 10 KM
> i started rippin it off the day i bought it...crossed 100kmph for bout 20+ times before first service.
> ...



hey afaik u smashed ur bike at 80kmph once  


btw i have ripped my apache almost like you (maybe more than u ). i always try to speed up from 0-60 doing a wheelie in all the traffic lights  . the cops here ride P180 to catch speeders but they never dare to speed up over 80Kmph which is a great plus point for riders like me


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 9, 2009)

^^^

That is not some thing you should be doing I suppose ??

In city rides I maintain my cool and I do ride below 70 or 60.. But as I am speed hungry, hence every Saturday or Sunday, I go for a highway dash...

City roads are neither safe for me to dash nor its safe for others as I dash, where as in highway, I can satisfy my hunger under safe limits


----------



## utsav (Feb 9, 2009)

Choto Cheeta said:


> ^^^
> 
> That is not some thing you should be doing I suppose ??
> 
> ...



no no ,in city i never cross 60-70 kmph . mostly its 50-60 . i love my life 

btw hav a look at these guys of my city  *www.youtube.com/watch?v=ml0VS-tw2L0


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 9, 2009)

^^^^^

Coool Stunts.. I got to get my self a second hand cheap ride to practice some of these


----------



## utsav (Feb 9, 2009)

^^ a luna ??


----------

